# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Красота, у нас грибочки, ягодки, ну и  цветочки...)))

## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

annuschka (17.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (17.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Супер снято! Как в лесу побывала. :Ok: 
Ягодки хочу ваши увидеть!  :Aga: Какие у вас там ягодки растут? :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Какие у вас там ягодки растут?


Черника, клюква, брусника,земляника, малина, черемуха, рябина.)))))

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Аиша потом еще кину, пока некогда, котлеты жарить надо. :Laie 22:

----------


## Янек

Вишня

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Уральские яблочки

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Нынче урожай не плох. Цэ не бульба, не горох...)))   Сливы

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Брусника

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Черника

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

Ну вот Аишка, потом еще выложу... :Smile3:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Ягодки хочу ваши увидеть! Какие у вас там ягодки растут?


Выложил, а  ты Аишка  не смотришь, не понравились? :No2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Blink: 
Увидела сообщение во френдленте.
Почему ты так решил?

----------


## Янек

> Почему ты так решил?


Не заходила долго. :Unsure:

----------


## Янек

Клюква

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Ты знаешь Аишка, здесь вообще не интересно стало, Андрей  Магистр ушел и все, очень хороший человек. Не буду здесь больше цацкаться с фотками, никому не нужно.

Вот если хочешь смотри здесь, тебе лично даже интереснее будет, потому как разбираешься в теме, там фотки с EXIF  и возможностью смотреть в полном размере https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olvitson/

----------


## Славина

> Не буду здесь больше цацкаться с фотками, никому не нужно.


Да ладно. Не надо ля-ля! Хоть раздел проветрил!))) Фото интересные, я смотрю. Смотрю и думаю, это же надо, так за каждой ягодкой наклоняться, за каждым грибочком, листочком и цветочком. Это же надо так это дело любить! :Ok:

----------


## Янек

Ты права Ирсенка, это надо любить, вот меня Андрей Магистр, подучил, втянул в это дело, а его критики не хватает, как профессионала, так что делать здесь  наверное нечего.)))

----------


## Славина

> так что делать здесь наверное нечего.))


Ну дело, как говорится, хозяйское!

----------


## Янек

> Ну дело, как говорится, хозяйское!


Ты права Ирсенка )))

----------


## magistr

а мне стало скучно без твоих фоток, вот захожу, ничего нового не вижу :(

----------


## magistr

> 


Убирай "Мусор" в кадре, на Переднем плане листик, отогни при съемке, заверни за веточку, сделай сам цветок красивым....

----------


## magistr

> 


темновато, проверь гистограмму, в светах провал большой

----------


## magistr

> 


хороший кадр, и по ГРИП и по композиции

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за умные слова))))

----------

